# how much could i get for them?



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

my parents have a 150 gallon pond in their front yard with 6 koi and 2 goldfish. they are seriously outgrowing it. we're going to build them a larger pond in the back yard, but our yard is small and i think no matter how big we make it, it will still be too small for all those fish once they're adults.

i am considering selling a couple of the koi. i have a metallic gold and black snakeskin koi that is about 8-10 inches long, an orange metallic koi that is about 10-12 inches long, two butterfly koi, one black and white, one kind of a peachy color, that are i think 6-8 inches not counting their tails, and one blue koi that is a good 12 inches. he's a lighter gray blue with darker blue spekles all over him. and also a little 5" platinum koi.

this is the blue koi, so you can see his color. that is a 6" wide net, and as you can see, he's sticking right out of the top of it. this picture was also taken LAST YEAR.










these fish were all bought at about 2-3 inches of length at various LFS for about $5 or less. they're not specially bred or anything. i'm just wondering what i might be able to get for them, IF i decide to sell them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A lot more than you paid, unless you try to sell them back to a petshop, and even then you'd probably do okay.
I guess my best suggestion would be to go to ebay & aquabid and see what similar Koi in that size range are selling for these days. An ad in your local papers asking for that ballpark figure should result in a quick sale.


----------

